# Fleece hunting backpack



## Mountainbuck (Dec 12, 2013)

I have been looking for one of these packs everywhere. I guess they made them 15-20 years ago. The pack is made of camo fleece and l foam type lining on the inside to help with water resistance. Does anyone know if they still make or sell these ??


----------

